# قاطـــــــــــــــرات من نوع جديـــــــــد



## gadoo20042004 (21 أبريل 2008)

*ارسل اليكم موضوع جديد :12:
البدايةlayout للقاطرة
و هو تحديث جديد للقاطرات الموجودة ( فكرة مجنونة حولت صاحبها الى مخترع)
انظر الى لل layout و قوللى رأيك و المهتم ممكن ارسل له معلومات جديدة​*


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكور م تامر بس الرسمه مش واضحه من جهه الكلام سواء فى التكبير او التصغير

ولكن شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (21 أبريل 2008)

المهم شوفت القاطرة فكرتها انها ب 3 رفاصات ( 2 امامى و واحد خلفى )


----------



## الغباشى (22 أبريل 2008)

فاضينلك احنا ياخويا
تلات رفاصات يا مفتري
هو احنا ملاحقين علي سلام ومعاون الي برفاصين علشان تجيبلي ام تلاته
شوف حد تاني يظبطلك استقامة

بس تفرق ايه عن القاطرات ذات الرفاصات CPP ورفاصات جانبيه؟
وهناك ايضا تصميمات لقاطرات برفاصات cpp ورفاصات جانبيه وايضا رفاص ازيموث قابل للطلي لزوم المناوره


----------



## gadoo20042004 (23 أبريل 2008)

الفرق فى bullard pullفمثلا سلام او معاون يعطى 50 طن عن power تقريبا 5500hpبالنسبة للقاطرات الجديدة فعند نفس ال power تعطى حوالى 85 طن شد ايه رأيك فى الفرق ده و هو الاهم اما توزيع حجرة الماكينات فهو بسيط و مفيش زحمة فى E.R


----------



## وائل السنيري (24 أبريل 2008)

مممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الغباشى (24 أبريل 2008)

وهو انا لما اعمل رفاص زياده ها يزود قوة الشد عند نفس الباور ليه؟
هو ها يجيب الباور بتاعته من المية؟
معنى كلامك ان الكفاءة زادت
يبقي ندور ايه الي زود الكفاءة
وتتنظيم ال Er بيفرق ممن تصميم للتاني
شيل الرفاص التالت ها تلاقيها وسعت اكتر
ولا ايه يا عم تامر


----------



## بن لامة (24 أبريل 2008)

*استفسار عن محركات الديزل*

استفسار عن محركات الديزل التى على هيئة نجمة,روسية الصنع ذات 56 مكبس يستخدم فى السفن العسكرية السريعة وامكانية تشغيل محركين على رفاص واحد ليكون 112 مكبس


----------



## سعدي الغزالي (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا م.تامر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طريق الهندسة (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور

اختراع مجنووووووووووووون


----------



## gadoo20042004 (26 أبريل 2008)

انا هكتب موضوع جديد ارسل فية كافة الدراسات عن هذا الاختراع وذلك بسبب ما وجدته من تشجيع لى بسبب الموضوع و تحمس منكم


----------



## الالهام (6 مايو 2008)

عزيزى/ باشمندس تامر ----------
الموضوع جيد ولكن الرسم التوضيحى غير واضح كما نحيطكم علما أن هناك قاطرات ذات دفع خلفى بعدد ثلاث
رفاصات cpp على ثلاث ماكينات بقوة اجمالية 4500 حصان بالاضافة الى 2 رفاص أمامى BOW TH
منهم قاطرة أوشن أسكندرية موجودة حاليا فى بور سعيد ---------

كبير مهندسين /محمود الخولى


----------



## gadoo20042004 (27 مايو 2008)

جميل الردود انا عملت موضوع اخر ارسلت فية كافة التقارير عن الموضوع


----------



## gadoo20042004 (28 يونيو 2008)

المشاهدات لا تتناسب مع الردود
يا ريت اللى ينزل حاجة يكتب رد لان الرد بيشجع صاحب الموضوع على الكتابة و انزال مواضيع اخرى و العكس صحيح
انا اعتذر ............


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (8 أغسطس 2008)

مبارك عملك يا اصيل مع المزيد


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا نزار على الرد


----------



## طه مخلوف (10 أغسطس 2008)

بن لامة قال:


> استفسار عن محركات الديزل التى على هيئة نجمة,روسية الصنع ذات 56 مكبس يستخدم فى السفن العسكرية السريعة وامكانية تشغيل محركين على رفاص واحد ليكون 112 مكبس


 فين السؤال انا اشتغلت على هذة المحركات بس ال42 سلندر/4000 حصان عند 2200 ل/د


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراشكراشكرا على الرد


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

:19::19: يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## السلتيب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً للموضوع


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## gadoo20042004 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا نزار ابوفاتح على الرد


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ازاى يعنى رفاصين امامى ورفاص خلفى هى ناقصه زحمه اكيد انت واخد الفكره دى من الترماى ابو سنجه بتاع اسكندريه


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكره نسيت اقول لحضراتكم كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد


----------



## m.s.f (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*تصميم جيد*

إستفسار هل هذا العمل مجدى 
فى السابق كان عدد الرفاصات إثنان فى المقدمة ويعرف ( شنايدر ) عدد إثنان محرك .
أما هذا التصميم جديد يعمل بثلاث محركات .


----------

